# Tattoos



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

:walkingsmNo one under the age of 18 can be tattooed in the stat of Texas. Even with paternal permission.

Tell you daughters that pretty tattoo will turn into a black blob. If you have a tattoo show her yours and how pretty it is if it an old one..

Do not come to wait on my table at a restaurant if you have a tattoo on you face because I will leave and let the manager know why.

Tattoos are not pretty after a couple of years.
.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Not your body not your choice. Excluding your minor child...

I also seem to remember a little saying about judging in a pretty important book. You should look into it.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

None of your business what other people do.
No matter if it is tattoo's or anything else.

Stay home and cook your own food!

Just for info. I do not have any tattoos.
But I have no issue with them either.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Legal age is 18 yrs. So those that wish to do it anyways go to friend of a friend ect and get some trash **** and run even higher risk of disease. I have seen some very bad ones on "kids" (18 and younger).

I don't care what they do. But in my mind thought, "what were you thinking?"

I have seen some beautiful work done, it's just not for me.


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

apbubba said:


> :walkingsmNo one under the age of 18 can be tattooed in the stat of Texas. Even with paternal permission.
> 
> Tell you daughters that pretty tattoo will turn into a black blob. If you have a tattoo show her yours and how pretty it is if it an old one..
> 
> ...


Try not to judge people based on their appearance. I pray that your granddaughter's tramp stamp isn't as bad as you think it is right now.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Aint non of my business.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

txjustin said:


> Not your body not your choice. Excluding your minor child...
> 
> I also seem to remember a little saying about judging in a pretty important book. You should look into it.


What?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txjustin said:


> I also seem to remember a little saying about judging in a pretty important book. You should look into it.


Doesn't your "pretty important book" also say something about defacing your body with tattoos?

See Leviticus 19:28

Personally, I don't care what people do with their own bodies, but tattoos are just plain tacky in my opinion.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

To each his own, but I don't want my MD, pastor, CPA, insurance agent, etc. looking like this. At some point, it may be bad for business. Call me an old phart...but it's not for me.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

SpeckReds said:


> None of your business what other people do.
> No matter if it is tattoo's or anything else.
> 
> Stay home and cook your own food!
> ...










Really profound statement.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Goags said:


> To each his own, but I don't want my MD, pastor, CPA, insurance agent, etc. looking like this. At some point, it may be bad for business. Call me an old phart...but it's not for me.


:walkingsmWhat I see here is I don't want a job just welfare money. Then again he could b e rich.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Doesn't your "pretty important book" also say something about defacing your body with tattoos?
> 
> See Leviticus 19:28
> 
> Personally, I don't care what people do with their own bodies, but tattoos are just plain tacky in my opinion.


Do you really want to get into the Old Testament God?

How do you feel about Kosher?


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

geauxdeck said:


> Try not to judge people based on their appearance. I pray that your granddaughter's tramp stamp isn't as bad as you think it is right now.


 :walkingsmSorry but everyone judges others on their appearance.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If you're worried about how you look when you're old.....tattoos ain't gonna matter. We're all fat, nasty and wrinkly past about 60 anyway. What's a little ink then?
And besides, who am I to judge another person? That's even biblical. 
not my circus
not my monkeys.

That said, who can do a good billfish tattoo? I got a feeling about this season. First time I put a bill across the deck of _Sugar Mama_, I'm getting inked.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> That said, who can do a good billfish tattoo? I got a feeling about this season. First time I put a bill across the deck of _Sugar Mama_, I'm getting inked.


Be bold with it, and don't hide it under a shirt...maybe on your neck?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Goags said:


> Be bold with it, and don't hide it under a shirt...maybe on your neck?


Forehead would be a classy approach. :ac550:


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

True enough, it isn't any of my business. Your issues of self esteem are not mine. And, I may not get up and walk away, depending on the depravity of it, but you won't be getting a tip from me. If you have schrapnel sticking out of your face, saucers in your earlobes and ink all over your body, then you already have more money than you sensibly know what to do with.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I would like to hereby nominate apbubba for the "Troll of the day" award.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Goags said:


> To each his own, but I don't want my MD, pastor, CPA, insurance agent, etc. looking like this. At some point, it may be bad for business. Call me an old phart...but it's not for me.


LOL,,Chances are pretty good that you won't have to..the next generation of professional's will have to and they be inked as well so it's just the way life goes. Nothing we can do about it other than complain..No ink on me.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i saw da devil the other day he had all devilish tats on, legs , neck, arms, hands , the 666 right on his hand , a pentagram on his head


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> I would like to hereby nominate apbubba for the "Troll of the day" award.


:walkingsmThank you very much! I don't get to many awards!


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Being nominated don't mean I won does it?


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

I think everyone should send a photo
of the tattoo on the daughters butt.

Be proud and send it in!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't believe one should judge someone else's decision to have a tattoo on them. I have never had one but I do think there are some nice ones out there.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

apbubba said:


> Being nominated don't mean I won does it?


Since you're the only nominee, yes.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

ralph7 said:


> Since you're the only nominee, yes.










I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE LITTLE PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT MADE THIS POSIBALE.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I kinda like mine......








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm seeing some of us "old folks" on here not liking ink. I totally agree, but think maybe it is an "old folks" thing. I don't have kids or grand kids and think if I did and they brought in their "special" friends with tats I"d have a hard time accepting them,but I also think that is showing my age. That said, I don't like 'em! I can't see them as artâ€¦â€¦â€¦and can't imagine going through the time, pain and $$ to get them. I'm OLD!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

FYI for you young people thinking about tattoos. 
You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
You will be summarily dismissed in five seconds by the associated decision makers, and they will procure the services and goods elsewhere.
Just a FYI, for,what it's worth.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

God has tattooed my heart with the blood ink of his son

YI for you young people thinking about tattoos. 
You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
You will be summarily dismissed in five seconds by the associated decision makers, and they will procure the services and goods elsewhere.
Just a FYI, for,what it's worth
x2 this is it in a nut shell


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

How do you old folks feel about those that have served and have anchors on their forearms, fallen buddies inked to their chest, or the **** american flag. Some people have no sense. Judging all by the "unpleasant" appearance of few.

Troll or not, he's a real Richard.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bunch of old farts!! Tattoos have their place...face, neck, etc is a no no in my book but I have several that always stay hidden from the jack wads that get offended.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

You mean a Navy, USMC, Army !,Air Force, Ranger Tat? 
That is a horse of a different color. 
And as an employer of 350 people, I need to clarify my comment as stated above. 
Veterans are 1st choice, prime , A1 , good to go. Tats or not.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me what people do regarding tats. They will likely close more doors than they open, but I am cool with that if they are!


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Not bashing or weighing in one way or the other, but from the clinical side of this, my wife is a med tech, does clinical testing & she sees very few people with hepatitis that don't have a tat. It's just something to think about


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

donf said:


> FYI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> You will be summarily dismissed in five seconds by the associated decision makers, and they will procure the services and goods elsewhere.
> Just a FYI, for,what it's worth.


If you would have specified "face & neck tattoo's" I would have gone along, but since you didn't I call BS.

I personally know people in oil, petrochemical & health care who hold positions above "middle management" who have tattoos.

I don't know if you are naive, dumb or have some agenda. I am going with naive.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

ralph7 said:


> Forehead would be a classy approach. :ac550:


I sat behind a dude with what looked like a barcode on the back of his shaved head for a three hours flight. Talking about distractive ... Just wonder what that was. His SS number, birthday, or his favorite frozen pizza SKU barcode?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'm seeing some of us "old folks" on here not liking ink. I totally agree, but think maybe it is an "old folks" thing.


There is a lot to favor in "old folks" things. As a general rule of thumb you don't get to be "old folk" by regularly doing stupid things. But, if anyone is going to expect me to stand by your right to do stupid things to yourself, you will, first, have to stand by *my* right to look down on it.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

donf said:


> FYI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> 
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> 
> ...


Have to disagree with you on that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I luv these "_Famous 2cool Semi-annual Tattoo Threads_"...:dance:


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Grumpy365 said:


> If you would have specified "face & neck tattoo's" I would have gone along, but since you didn't I call BS.
> 
> I personally know people in oil, petrochemical & health care who hold positions above "middle management" who have tattoos.
> 
> I don't know if you are naive, dumb or have some agenda. I am going with naive.


I wouldn't go with naive, I'd say oblivious. Goes back to the old school, older folks thing. ALOT of people with tattoos these days, you'd be surprised. Have you asked every person you've known in those positions or seen in those position naked? There is a way to have tattoos and still be just as professional and just as much of a leader as the best of them.

Beating a dead horse with this topic, been discussed many of times and same people keep with their tunnel vision ideas. To each their own though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Purty sure the OP was talking about 'visible tattoos"...as was I.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I know very few people with tattoos, but of the ones I do know, not one wouldn't go back and change the decision they made 25-35 years ago when they got a tattoo.

What young people don't seem to ever realize is that what you think is cool when you are 25 is rarely what you still think is cool at 55 or 60. Nevertheless, it's your body. Do what you wish with it.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

geauxdeck said:


> How do you old folks feel about those that have served and have anchors on their forearms, fallen buddies inked to their chest, or the **** american flag. Some people have no sense. Judging all by the "unpleasant" appearance of few.
> 
> Troll or not, he's a real Richard.


Seeing as the new Army tattoo policy is that you can not have a tattoo on your face, neck or hands, I don't see to many people in the service getting them. Not to mention, most don't to begin with as its a business decision. It will effect you getting a job outside the military, and like it or not can influence decisions when promoting to E8 or above, or even E7. If you have a tattoo on your neck showing in your DA photo, odds are you are not getting promoted to those ranks.

There are some people in the military now who have tattoos on their necks. Have not seen any with one on their face or hands aside from a tattooed wedding band. Those who are in now with neck tattoos are grandfathered in, and may be forced to have them removed, or leave the military service. IMO, you can not present yourself in a professional way when you are in your dress uniform, or uniform in general, and a neck tattoo can be seen. This carries over into the civilian world...if you wear a business suit to work, but have a neck tattoo showing, people will make their judgements, good or bad, based on it. If they are covered, its no big deal.

All other tattoos are to each their own. I don't have any, and will not be getting any. Just not my thing. Plenty of guys in the service have them, and there are no issues with that. Other than in PT's, you can not see them with the regular uniform on, or dress uniform. No issues there.



TranTheMan said:


> I sat behind a dude with what looked like a barcode on the back of his shaved head for a three hours flight. Talking about distractive ... Just wonder what that was. His SS number, birthday, or his favorite frozen pizza SKU barcode?


Should have used your phone and scanned it...


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

TranTheMan said:


> I sat behind a dude with what looked like a barcode on the back of his shaved head for a three hours flight. Talking about distractive ... Just wonder what that was. His SS number, birthday, or his favorite frozen pizza SKU barcode?


Had a buddy with a barcode from a pack of Marlboro Lights tattooed on his arm.

It never did scan right though.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

donf said:


> You mean a Navy, USMC, Army !,Air Force, Ranger Tat?
> That is a horse of a different color.
> And as an employer of 350 people, I need to clarify my comment as stated above.
> Veterans are 1st choice, prime , A1 , good to go. Tats or not.


X2.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

My tattoo is a perfect circle and you would have to know me well to see it. But those are cool


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

apbubba said:


> Do not come to wait on my table at a restaurant if you have a tattoo on you face because I will leave and let the manager know why.
> 
> .


I'm with ya on this. Anyone that doesn't have the good sense to keep ink off their face shouldn't be trusted with things people eat. And I'm no "old fart".


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> You mean a Navy, USMC, Army !,Air Force, Ranger Tat?
> That is a horse of a different color.
> And as an employer of 350 people, I need to clarify my comment as stated above.
> _Veterans are 1st choice, prime , A1 , good to go. Tats or not_.


I've met my share of Vets that are pretty sub par, less than human.........and me being a vet myself, I don't say that lightly.........

People are people, good bad and ugly no matter where they've been or what they do to their bodies, ten minute interview can tell me more about a persons character than a dd 214 or tattoo's on their face or body.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Shaky said:


> I've met my share of Vets that are pretty sub par, less than human.........and me being a vet myself, I don't say that lightly.........
> 
> People are people, good bad and ugly no matter where they've been or what they do to their bodies, ten minute interview can tell me more about a persons character than a dd 214 or tattoo's on their face or body.


That is a very unpopular stand these days.

(I know because I hold that belief as well and I too have served in the military)
I know a lot of vets who can't operate without the military structure. They're use to following orders, rules and a manual of procedures and find it hard to be turned loose in a normal civilian structure.

In all fairness, I know a lot of vets that are high caliber, high speed / low drag individuals.

But alas, another topic for another day.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

surfdad_96712 said:


> God has tattooed my heart with the blood ink of his son
> 
> YI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> ...


Complete DISAGREE!!

I'm a supervisor in Radiology dept. at a trauma hospital ..with Tatoos


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Tattoos are a Freedom of Expression as far as good Jobs IM sleeved on both arms 
Had same job for 35 years ....

So get you some of that


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Thought this would end up with someone posting their gay "salt life" tattoo. Usually the same guys who listen to Luke Bryan. Lol.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

In honor of Mothers Day I got a M on both cheeks...when I bend over it says 'MOM'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

stand on your head and it is WOW


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jackieblue said:


> stand on your head and it is WOW


:rotfl:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm all for folks doing stupid stuff to their bodies like tats on the face and head-steel sticking out of sores on their lips.Draws attention away from ugly old farts like me,a little.You young cats have fun with your lives while you can.A drunk tattoo from a shop on Exchange Ave. in Ft. Worth at 2:am,is probably a mistake,but it's your mistake,not mine.I think the big deal is the overboard cats that look like the comic section on their face or look like they just fell face first into a tacklebox says to me,(look at me,I don't give a flock what you think).I see beautiful tattoo's all the time that's pure art,but it's just not for me.From what I hear they cost,I can have things like a new set of tires for my boat trailer,or a T-top.Maybe a few off shore fishing trips with a guide.I saw a cute little gal a few days ago with a little bitty diamond stud in her nose that you could only see when the light hit it just right,and gosh dang it was cute,but made me want to pick my nose.That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

sea hunt 202 said:


> My tattoo is a perfect circle and you would have to know me well to see it. But those are cool


It's a 'perfect circle' right now, SH.....but get back to us in about 30 years or so and we can check it out.....

Oblong, droopy, saggy circles are 'cool' too....:rotfl:


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll probably get my head knocked off for this but I will weigh in any way. We don't hire people with a lot of visible tats. Why? In my experience the guys that will make the decision to tat up there body to the point of trying to make a statement, will also have no problem making a decision to get up and leave you high and dry when the thought crosses their mind. Of course this is not the case with all people tatted up, just my observations and I won't take a chance on you if you have visible proof of sketchy decision making right across your neck and hands. Also absolutely immediately dismiss anyone with the big holes in the ears. But hey, To each his own.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Many different opinions on tattoos. For me I would not have one, and if I were interviewing people to hire, a visible tattoo would give me a negative impression of that person. As far as the bible and not judging, there are a couple of other scriptures that shed light on tattoos.

Leviticus 19:28 Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.
This was God's instructions to the Israelites. The Mosaic Law was in effect at this time, and that law has been done away with, still the principal applies.

2 Corinthians 7:1 .....let us cleanse ourselves of every defilement of flesh and spirit....

In my opinion a tattoo is a defilement of the flesh.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Some of you people are idiots.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> A lot of you people are idiots.


Fixed it!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> Many different opinions on tattoos. For me I would not have one, and if I were interviewing people to hire, a visible tattoo would give me a negative impression of that person. As far as the bible and not judging, there are a couple of other scriptures that shed light on tattoos.
> 
> Leviticus 19:28 Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.
> This was God's instructions to the Israelites. The Mosaic Law was in effect at this time, and that law has been done away with, still the principal applies.
> ...


I hate seeing a beautiful girl with gorgeous skin with a TT. It bums me out.


----------



## WestBay217 (Feb 9, 2015)

My wife works in HR for a company that has about 900 employees. It is their policy not to hire anyone with visible tattoos.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

WestBay217 said:


> My wife works in HR for a company that has about 900 employees. It is their policy not to hire anyone with visible tattoos.


Probably missing out on some great employees.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

surfdad_96712 said:


> God has tattooed my heart with the blood ink of his son
> 
> YI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> ...


Funny, I am tattooed and am a salesman in the oil industry. How could this be? Unless I went into offices dressed like I was going to the beach, nobody would ever know. As others have said, you have no idea how many people you deal with daily have tats. I think it would shock people.


----------



## baymaster in wylie (Oct 4, 2014)

folks only see this when I want them to


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

WestBay217 said:


> My wife works in HR for a company that has about 900 employees. It is their policy not to hire anyone with visible tattoos.


There goes Mike Tyson's chance to work there.

Some time back I started a thread on tattoo in the "Jungle" about my neighbor's daughter's "sleeves" (I learned that word). Her tat's looked colorful and vibrant back then, but now they look faded ... like color prints out in the sun. They don't look so hot now.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

WestBay217 said:


> My wife works in HR for a company that has about 900 employees. It is their policy not to hire anyone with visible tattoos.


 Some of my best guys have tattoos and I could not care less. They make the thing go.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

donf said:


> FYI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> You will be summarily dismissed in five seconds by the associated decision makers, and they will procure the services and goods elsewhere.
> Just a FYI, for,what it's worth.


 If this were in the jungle I would say this is about the stupidest post I have ever seen. But since it's here I won't.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I'm guessing that if some of you had your leg cut off and were bleeding out... You'd refuse treatment if the Paramedic has a visible tattoo. 

LMAO


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm of the age that can use the Senior Citizen Parking at Walmart but prefer to leave it to the old people. (If you lived in my area, you'd shop at WM too. Shhhhh.) As for tattoos, some look good, some not so much so. I love them on other people, but not on my own family.  I don't know, if I ever could think of something I'd like enough to never remove or wash off I might consider it. But that and the fact I don't like pain, at all, keeps the thought from ever seriously crossing my mind. Basically, I'm chicken.

Don't mind sleeves - on a man, not on most women though. Well done tattoos are beautiful and fascinating to me. You can push envelopes when its artwork and tastefully done. I don't appreciate the offensive stuff or understand the mindset behind it. Women, sorry ladies, I'm old school - kinda - have to be more mindful of their artwork if they want to stay ladylike. (no comments) Face, neck and hands ... leave them be. Although a 3d nose stud with a delicate, dainty chain to the ear would be really cool.  

But for all those young people who are brave enough to have them, you will have one reward for sure. When you get old, you will be part of the elite group at assisted living that gets to play "Guess What The Tattoo Used To Be"! :rotfl:

** I stole that joke btw, been waiting on a chance to use it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*yep*



Bocephus said:


> I'm guessing that if some of you had your leg cut off and were bleeding out... You'd refuse treatment if the Paramedic has a visible tattoo.
> 
> LMAO


I could see apbubba and his twin donf having a heart attack and a few medics walk in with tattoos, "Um 911 can you send someone else that doesn't have tattoos please"? Idiots!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> I could see apbubba and his twin donf having a heart attack and a few medics walk in with tattoos, "Um 911 can you send someone else that doesn't have tattoos please"? Idiots!


Bingo!! Well said!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

What I now know.

People who have tats are scum, except for the ones that are not scum.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

It doesn't seem like God has an issue with it, because he has His own hand tats....

Isa 49:16 "Behold I have engraved thee on the palms of my hands."


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> I'm guessing that if some of you had your leg cut off and were bleeding out... You'd refuse treatment if the Paramedic has a visible tattoo.
> 
> LMAO


 I got the hepatitis vaccine a few years back, I oughta be good...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Did not read all the enlightening posts, lol , but, has anyone heard that they are bad for the liver and maybe even residuals end up in the lymph nodes? But still, to each his own.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

To each their own. Variety is what makes the world an interesting place...AND gives the sanctimonious something to talk about.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*eww*



Pocketfisherman said:


> To each their own. Variety is what makes the world an interesting place...AND gives the sanctimonious something to talk about.


ewww, I would not touch her! Lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

If I was "in the market" for women, the two things that would always be a deal-breaker with me is tattoos and cigarettes. Just can't stand either.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Goes back to the old old thing of judging a book by its cover. Ok, yes, if you have tats all over your face and neck, could you hire them in a suit and tie setting? Mmmmm probably not, but society is different these days. You guys saying that you wouldn't want anyone with visible tats to serve you at a restaurant or aren't going to get a job in the medical, oil/gas, etc are the same guys who would disown their kids if they were gay. I'm surprised that hasn't been drug into this thread. Times change fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> ewww, I would not touch her! Lol


first of all...REALLY????

second of all...I have exactly 1 and I still like it ok. My God wouldn't condemn me to hell for a tattoo.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*haha*

​


Category5 said:


> first of all...REALLY????
> 
> second of all...I have exactly 1 and I still like it ok. My God wouldn't condemn me to hell for a tattoo.


I guess you didn't sense the sarcasm! She could jump in my bed anytime. I think the op and a few other of the tattoo judges on here are the ones that would turn it down if she sat on their face.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

donf said:


> FYI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> You will be summarily dismissed in five seconds by the associated decision makers, and they will procure the services and goods elsewhere.
> Just a FYI, for,what it's worth.


That's funny, I work for a large oil and gas corporation (~50,000 employees) in their corporate office and a few weeks ago my senior VP was showing me one of his tattoos when he saw one of mine on my upper arm.

Disclaimer: you cannot see mine unless my short sleeves ride up.


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

donf said:


> FYI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> You will be summarily dismissed in five seconds by the associated decision makers, and they will procure the services and goods elsewhere.
> Just a FYI, for,what it's worth.


That's about the dumbest thing I've ever read on a forum!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

No Ragrets! 


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I don't have any tattoos I love to see really good work. But I enjoy seeing bad work even more cause I know the the person that has bad work is to live with forever. 

A few words of advice about tattoos from a person looking in from the outside. 

1. You might want to consider not having visable ink cause in the future you might want a job that will not hire people with ink.
2. No matter what people will judge you and if they are paying you it might be a good idea to keep them happy.
3. In the future there is a chance you will have kids and do you really want to explain why it is OK for you to have a tattoo but they can't have hoops in their earlobes.
4. No matter what is a face tattoo really a good idea. 

I know a guy that has done very well for himself and he has no problem with his kids or grandkids to get a tattoo. But if they do he would not pay for their college and they can expect to receive not one penny when he dies.


----------



## CBBSteve (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm an old guy and I don't have any ink, but I don't have any problems with folks who do. How someone chooses to adorn themselves is their business...

good luck,
Steve


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> No Ragrets!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


Made me think of a friend's tat, took this soon as he and hubby got back from him getting it done.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I only care about good service at a restaurant. 
The person carrying my food probably won't have 
much effect on the way it tastes. Regardless of the 
ink their sporting. . OMG a neck tattoo, I'm gonna barf !!
Lol !! Get me the manager now !!! Sissy.....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I do not a have tattoo. I have thought about getting one a 100 times. The two things that keep popping in my head are Bible advises against it and growing up every adult I spoke with always said if they could get rid of it they would.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I do not have tattoo. I have thought about getting one a 100 times. The two things that keep popping in my head are Bible advises against it and gorwing up every adult I spoke with always said if they could get rid of it they would.


O come on. You know a tear drop coming from the corner of your eye would be cool. :rotfl:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> O come on. You know a tear drop coming from the corner of your eye would be cool. :rotfl:


Lol!!!!

OK, Mr.Helper I did not know you want it involved with the discussion...lol

If I was a sailor, I'd have a beautiful mermaid on my arm!!!!

You probably got a colorful rooster tat on your arm. Post up a pic!lol


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Lol!!!!
> 
> OK, Mr.Helper I did not know you want it involved with the discussion...lol
> 
> If I was a sailor, I'd have a beautiful mermaid on my arm!!!!


I've never wanted one because I liked living at the house. LOL & what you said.
But hey who am I to tell someone else what to do.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> O come on. You know a tear drop coming from the corner of your eye would be cool. :rotfl:


Lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

apbubba said:


> I think everyone should send a photo
> of the tattoo on the daughters butt.
> 
> Be proud and send it in!


I want to see your daughters butt. Send me a pic please.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

A small one is ok,IMO.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

See !! ^^^^^it doesn't make this little vixen look tacky !


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

gom1 said:


> A small one is ok,IMO.


Love the lamp shade. :rotfl:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

gom1 said:


> A small one is ok,IMO.


Which kind of magic indestructible wood, is that stool made from?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

No tats here. If you have them, good for you. If you have neck tats, or face tats. You will not be working for me.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Hellno kitty!! Lol


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

MarkU said:


> No tats here. If you have them, good for you. If you have neck tats, or face tats. You will not be working for me.


Exactly right, "Freedom of Expression", feel free to go express yourself over there.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

AND........ I just don't care!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

gom1 said:


> Hellno kitty!! Lol


Hellno kitty! LOL! Must spread some more green first...Too funny!


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

It's your choice to get one. It's my choice to not approve of visible tats. If I'm interviewing a person it could have an effect my view on their decision making abilities.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

All I know is that the tattoo removal business is booming!
I would love to get into it.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

First off I have a Tat on the right side of my chest about twice the size of a Copenhagen can. If people want to get a Tat that is their choice but get them where you can cover them. So many people today get these Tats that are out for the world to see because they want some attention. Think it through is my suggestion because it can be a handicap in life. If I interview you and see ink poking out around your wrist or you collar I'm going to probably pass on you. I don't want to mess with a " Hey look at me " person, I want a team player. My tat was a college spring break drunk in Matamoras deal and I had to explain it to my kids, not a proud moment. 

I want to buy stock into whatever new Tat removal technology comes out because sooner or later the fashion world will flip on INK and the people that have them will be considered a joke like " disco, Vanilla Ice, etc "


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Permanent reminder of a temporary emotion for the most part...I would not hire anyone with visible to be up front in my office but that's a business decision...same for piercings or the ear thing...or purple hair for that matter, non of my clients want to see body art and there are plenty of qualified candidates that fit without tats. Otherwise I could care less...your body your deal....


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

A tatoo is a permanent reminder of a temporary emotion.

Use good judgement.

EDIT: sorry Warlock, great minds...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't need no stinking tt or hole in my ear. We called guys who wore earrings queers when I was young. TT were for folks who were on boats & earrings were for girls. That is my final say.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> Many different opinions on tattoos. For me I would not have one, and if I were interviewing people to hire, a visible tattoo would give me a negative impression of that person. As far as the bible and not judging, there are a couple of other scriptures that shed light on tattoos.
> 
> Leviticus 19:28 Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.
> This was God's instructions to the Israelites. The Mosaic Law was in effect at this time, and that law has been done away with, still the principal applies.
> ...


This is the dumbest thread ever, but I have to say, if a tattoo is a defilement of the flesh, then one could say the typical American diet along with alcohol is the same defilement of the body. Besides I didn't think we lived by the old law anymore.

No tattoos here, but people got the right.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Right or wrong, how you present yourself will lead you to be judged. How you will be judged (good or bad) depends on that personâ€™s perception and is shaped by his past experiences. How you dress, how you walk, how you talkâ€¦ are all subject to other peopleâ€™s perception. Wear your baseball cap backwards, baggy pants showing underwear, flashing hand signs and greeting that person with â€œwutsup?â€ â€“ chances are pretty slim that you wonâ€™t get that pharmaceutical sales job. If you choose to get a tattoo, you WILL be judged-right or wrong, but it WILL happen.

Our son (who is now 24 and is entering law school in August) was a life guard at our city pool all through high school. When he was 15, he came to me and said that when he turned 18 that he was getting a tattoo. I did my best to talk him out of it, but he was head strong. The years passed and when he was 20 (and tattoo free), I asked why he changed his mind about a tattoo. He said, in all of the time he spent watching people in the guard tower at the pool, he slowly began to stereotype the people with tattoos and he didnâ€™t want people to stereotype him.

Flame me if you want, but people will judge you because of a tattoo the same way you judge: smoker vs non-smoker, big diesel truck vs Prius, long hair vs short hair, fat vs inshape, good teeth vs bad teeth, proper English vs improper Englishâ€¦â€¦.and the list goes on


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Crowhater said:


> First off I have a Tat on the right side of my chest about twice the size of a Copenhagen can. If people want to get a Tat that is their choice but get them where you can cover them. So many people today get these Tats that are out for the world to see because they want some attention. Think it through is my suggestion because it can be a handicap in life. If I interview you and see ink poking out around your wrist or you collar I'm going to probably pass on you. I don't want to mess with a " Hey look at me " person, I want a team player. My tat was a college spring break drunk in Matamoras deal and I had to explain it to my kids, not a proud moment.
> 
> I want to buy stock into whatever new Tat removal technology comes out because sooner or later the fashion world will flip on INK and the people that have them will be considered a joke like " disco, Vanilla Ice, etc "


The term "Tat" is a degrading definition of a tattoo. When I hear that term it reminds me of a tattoo done by an inexperienced artist without quality, or done in prison.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Solodaddio said:


> The term "Tat" is a degrading definition of a tattoo. When I hear that term it reminds me of a tattoo done by an inexperienced artist without quality, or done in prison.


Key word; PRISON
Face tatts are the worst, maybe there should be a 24 hr wait before face,neck tatts:headknock


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Solodaddio said:


> The term "Tat" is a degrading definition of a tattoo. When I hear that term it reminds me of a tattoo done by an inexperienced artist without quality, or done in prison.


So would "tit" mean a less than adequate titty or bosom? :ac550:


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

ralph7 said:


> So would "tit" mean a less than adequate titty or bosom? :ac550:


Absolutely not. Some artists take their work more seriously than others and it's just a negative term. You hear the term tat quite frequently, but it's more of a frowned upon reference.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Not really my cup of tea. However, imo, a tattoo that is easily covered by everyday type of clothing is a far cry from face or neck tattoos that are always visible. 

And whether people like it or not, visible ink is still looked down upon in a professional working environment. Not saying it will hold you down, but it puts a check mark in the negative column on the first impression. And I said visible ink. Stuff covered by a shirt and pants is not visible.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have 5 myself. All are hidden when I am dressed for work. I grew up in a house where long hair, tat's, ear rings, etc were considered trashy. At 25 I got my first one. I was dis-owned by my father. 

I work for a big company and most of the executives from corporate have tattoos including my HR manager, plant and assistant plant manager. I don't mind them when I am interviewing. 

I find that most people with tat's are actually less judgemental than those without them.

My wife also has several tat's and works in the corporate office of a big named Sports store that we all love and she has been promoted.

Just sayin!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Solodaddio said:


> The term "Tat" is a degrading definition of a tattoo. When I hear that term it reminds me of a tattoo done by an inexperienced artist without quality, or done in prison.


How about tramp stamp?


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Solodaddio said:


> The term "Tat" is a degrading definition of a tattoo. When I hear that term it reminds me of a tattoo done by an inexperienced artist without quality, or done in prison.


meh,,,,,,,,,,

when I hear the term Tattoo, I think of a midget in a tuxedo, greeting a plane on Fantasy Island.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I think of all the fine pics in the wanted posters/pictures printed in the Chronicle when I see a tattoo. Check out www.wtftattoos for some 'fine looking folks'. Makes ya wonder how many drugs a lot of idiots are on.

To each their own, but to me they say 'trashy' or criminal, whether you agree or not I don't care.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


How did you get a pic of our receptionist?


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive got my kids name with foot prints tattooed on me. My wife asked why i don't get her name and I said because if we got divorced I would have to put in memory above it... get them if you want them.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


That's just horrible to look at.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Even at 2AM and way too much to drink, there are lines you just don't cross.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

O heck! I'm getting one manana. On the bottom of my foot.:rotfl:


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> O heck! I'm getting one manana. On the bottom of my foot.:rotfl:


While you are at it, make sure it is a Michael Jordan Air tattoo.


----------



## DirtyThirty (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it really depends on the tattoo. If it looks like ****, I can only assume you obtained it in prison, especially if your knuckles are tatted. Well done sleeves are pretty cool, but I would never do something like that personally.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Some of these peeps better pay close attention. Those Zombie bulelts


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Remember they last forever...How you gonna splain that one to your daughter or granddaughter or maybe your husband.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm back LOL! You know back in the day it was military that got TT. They were on leave & drunk as a skunk. Woke up & went ====.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

DirtyThirty said:


> I think it really depends on the tattoo. If it looks like ****, I can only assume you obtained it in prison, especially if your knuckles are tatted. Well done sleeves are pretty cool, but I would never do something like that personally.


some of the best tats I've seen come from prison.Its a shame some of the artist in there can't get out and make a living doing it.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Back in the late 60's my brother flunked out of SMU 'cause he got into art stuff and forgot to go to class. He and my Dad got into it, brother went into the Marines. Dad told him if he came home with a TT he would scrub it off with a wire brush. Neither of us have ever even thought of getting one. (He turned out ok)
http://www.calgold.com


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine says, Welcome to Jamaica, Have a Nice Day!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

ACbob said:


> Some of these peeps better pay close attention. Those Zombie bulelts


Should've read: Those Zombie bullets are flying off the Academy shelves!
Brain fart, I guess.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

rut-ro said:


> some of the best tats I've seen come from prison.Its a shame some of the artist in there can't get out and make a living doing it.


I've seen a few classy tattoos come out of prison, as in it was done so professional, it's questionable how it was done with such poor tools.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow is all I can say to some of yalls ignorance. I have a full sleeve and a half sleeve and my back done and I have an awesome job. I can also put on pants and a long sleeve shirt and no one can tell which I rarely do. I sailed for 4 years in the army and my whole arm is sailor jerry. Good tattoos color stays. Have some tattoos that are close to 10 years old that are as bright as the day I got them. What am I gonna tell my kids? That I have tattoos and they are awesome. To each is their own no need to judge people on theirs. Some of the nicest most honest people who would give you the shirt off their back are tattooed. My parents don't like them but I don't live my life for my parents. I don't do it for attention. I do it because I like them and I enjoy then. Could care less what someone else thinks. All were done in a studio by a well known artist and yes I paid a pretty penny for them. Stop being so quick to judge. Yes face and neck are a little extreme I would never do it but know people who have. Doesn't change them as a person just the way they look. Stop being so sheltered to what you grew up with and expand your views. Society has changed. Tattoos are very excepted. You would be shocked at who has them. Bet 3/4 of the people you deal with do and you would never know. They may not have a bunch but they have at least one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> Wow is all I can say to some of yalls ignorance. I have a full sleeve and a half sleeve and my back done and I have an awesome job. I can also put on pants and a long sleeve shirt and no one can tell which I rarely do. I sailed for 4 years in the army and my whole arm is sailor jerry. Good tattoos color stays. Have some tattoos that are close to 10 years old that are as bright as the day I got them. What am I gonna tell my kids? That I have tattoos and they are awesome. To each is their own no need to judge people on theirs. Some of the nicest most honest people who would give you the shirt off their back are tattooed. My parents don't like them but I don't live my life for my parents. I don't do it for attention. I do it because I like them and I enjoy then. Could care less what someone else thinks. All were done in a studio by a well known artist and yes I paid a pretty penny for them. Stop being so quick to judge. Yes face and neck are a little extreme I would never do it but know people who have. Doesn't change them as a person just the way they look. Stop being so sheltered to what you grew up with and expand your views. Society has changed. Tattoos are very excepted. You would be shocked at who has them. Bet 3/4 of the people you deal with do and you would never know. They may not have a bunch but they have at least one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good post. Some people are quick to judge. I have done it also.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

letsgofishbro said:


> Wow is all I can say to some of yalls ignorance. I have a full sleeve and a half sleeve and my back done and I have an awesome job. I can also put on pants and a long sleeve shirt and no one can tell which I rarely do. I sailed for 4 years in the army and my whole arm is sailor jerry. Good tattoos color stays. Have some tattoos that are close to 10 years old that are as bright as the day I got them. What am I gonna tell my kids? That I have tattoos and they are awesome. To each is their own no need to judge people on theirs. Some of the nicest most honest people who would give you the shirt off their back are tattooed. My parents don't like them but I don't live my life for my parents. I don't do it for attention. I do it because I like them and I enjoy then. Could care less what someone else thinks. All were done in a studio by a well known artist and yes I paid a pretty penny for them. Stop being so quick to judge. Yes face and neck are a little extreme I would never do it but know people who have. Doesn't change them as a person just the way they look. Stop being so sheltered to what you grew up with and expand your views. Society has changed. Tattoos are very excepted. You would be shocked at who has them. Bet 3/4 of the people you deal with do and you would never know. They may not have a bunch but they have at least one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well, if they're so great, why not the face and neck? Why hide them, right? Also, ten years is a drop in the bucket as far as fading: let's see if you'll say the same when you're sixty..


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

When I'm sixty I won't care. I will be relaxing. And because of people like people in this post that are too quick to judge and my wife asked me not to. I don't have the urge to have them on my neck and face. Like my arms and back just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

letsgofishbro said:


> When I'm sixty I won't care. I will be relaxing. And because of people like people in this post that are too quick to judge and my wife asked me not to. I don't have the urge to have them on my neck and face. Like my arms and back just fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you're twenty eight years old. There's a very real possibility that your skull isn't fully hardened yet. How would you have any idea how you're going to feel about them when you're sixty?

If they're so great, don't be ashamed of them. Get that neck and face covered up pronto. Man up.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

well I haven't posted in a long while so I should keep my account "active":

I think they are just stupid. tats (a derogatory term ?), blue hair, big ear hole, piercings: all the same. But I am all for all you guys getting them. There will always be exceptions to the rule, but in general, the rule is that these things lower your social status. For example, go to the poor side of town or prison, or go where those people who wear their pants down around the knees hang out- and everyone has tats. this is the lowest socioeconomic rung and tats are everywhere. 
Next, go where the biggest houses are, go where the movers and shakers are like the state capitol, congress, senate, boardrooms-not gonna see to many tats-if any. this is the highest socioeconomic rung.

So when people make themselves look "less normal", they voluntarily move themselves down the ladder. that, by default, automatically moves the normal looking people UP the ladder. when people limit their options and opportunities by looking abnormal- that gives the normal looking people all the more opportunities and options. like it or not, thats just the way it is in the world as it is today. 
thanks to all the abnormal looking folks for just handing me opportunities. I know the truth won't be popular. I know people with tats or whatever will always defend them. but since I don't check in very often lately, I'm out for now.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

My dad, Who served in the Army, had a hot pin up girl tattooed on his forearm, she aged rite along with him... She is just as old and wrinkly as he is... He told me one day he was just glad her boobs didn't sag as much as his did:rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> you're twenty eight years old. There's a very real possibility that your skull isn't fully hardened yet. How would you have any idea how you're going to feel about them when you're sixty?
> 
> If they're so great, don't be ashamed of them. Get that neck and face covered up pronto. Man up.


You're 50. When you pass all your bare skin is going to rot tattoo free.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> You're 50. When you pass all your bare skin is going to rot tattoo free.


 ya think?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> Wow is all I can say to some of yalls ignorance. I have a full sleeve and a half sleeve and my back done and I have an awesome job. I can also put on pants and a long sleeve shirt and no one can tell which I rarely do. I sailed for 4 years in the army and my whole arm is sailor jerry. Good tattoos color stays. Have some tattoos that are close to 10 years old that are as bright as the day I got them. What am I gonna tell my kids? That I have tattoos and they are awesome. To each is their own no need to judge people on theirs. Some of the nicest most honest people who would give you the shirt off their back are tattooed. My parents don't like them but I don't live my life for my parents. I don't do it for attention. I do it because I like them and I enjoy then. Could care less what someone else thinks. All were done in a studio by a well known artist and yes I paid a pretty penny for them. Stop being so quick to judge. Yes face and neck are a little extreme I would never do it but know people who have. Doesn't change them as a person just the way they look. Stop being so sheltered to what you grew up with and expand your views. Society has changed. Tattoos are very excepted. You would be shocked at who has them. Bet 3/4 of the people you deal with do and you would never know. They may not have a bunch but they have at least one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's your "thought process" of actually getting one that sets you apart from being a normal person in my view. Yes, soeciety has changed, i haven't. Glad you have an awesome job bro!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

letsgofishbro said:


> When I'm sixty I won't care.


Yep .....


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tattoo'd freaky people need not apply.


:brew2:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I got a few tats back in my 20s. I remember thinking when I got them how heartbroken my Mom would be.

Years ago I was already wishin I hadn't done it. I was smart enough to put em where they would be hidden even if wearin a short sleeve shirt though.

These clowns with tats on their faces and necks are just that....clowns!

Trust me boys, you'll wish you hadn't when you grow up.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Do the 'artists' accept SNAP Cards? Seems like a lot of welfare folks have tats and yet are 'wealthy' enough to afford them and collect welfare-I guess it's a matter of priorities-"Hmmm, baby food for my welfare baby or another tat? Another tat.".


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wife & her little Sister's tats...Both are fine as frog's hair & executives well into six figures...Jus Sayin


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

letsgofishbro said:


> Wow is all I can say to some of yalls ignorance. I have a full sleeve and a half sleeve and my back done and I have an awesome job. I can also put on pants and a long sleeve shirt and no one can tell which I rarely do. I sailed for 4 years in the army and my whole arm is sailor jerry. Good tattoos color stays. Have some tattoos that are close to 10 years old that are as bright as the day I got them. What am I gonna tell my kids? That I have tattoos and they are awesome. To each is their own no need to judge people on theirs. Some of the nicest most honest people who would give you the shirt off their back are tattooed. My parents don't like them but I don't live my life for my parents. I don't do it for attention. I do it because I like them and I enjoy then. Could care less what someone else thinks. All were done in a studio by a well known artist and yes I paid a pretty penny for them. Stop being so quick to judge. Yes face and neck are a little extreme I would never do it but know people who have. Doesn't change them as a person just the way they look. Stop being so sheltered to what you grew up with and expand your views. Society has changed. Tattoos are very excepted. You would be shocked at who has them. Bet 3/4 of the people you deal with do and you would never know. They may not have a bunch but they have at least one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, but people are judged based on their appearance. If tattoos are visible, that is part of your appearance. Right or wrong, it is human nature.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Tattoos that are not visible while wearing normal clothing are perfect for those that have a little edge, yet know there are repercussions for wearing visible tats. Count me as one of those with the edge... and one of those making over 6 figures as a professional.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Sorry, but people are judged based on their appearance. If tattoos are visible, that is part of your appearance. Right or wrong, it is human nature.


 So you are condoning that it is perfectly OK for one Man to judge another Man just because that is just the way it has always been done.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So you are condoning that it is perfectly OK for one Man to judge another Man just because that is just the way it has always been done.


I am saying that it is human nature to judge people on appearance. Right or wrong it happens, it has always happened, and it will continue to happen. We all make decisions based on our judgement of people or a situation. Take it however you want. The scriptures are speaking of something far deeper than a tattoo, although tattoos are addressed in the bible.

You are really great about twisting things.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> I am saying that it is human nature to judge people on appearance. Right or wrong it happens, it has always happened, and it will continue to happen. We all make decisions based on our judgement of people or a situation. Take it however you want. The scriptures are speaking of something far deeper than a tattoo, although tattoos are addressed in the bible.
> 
> You are really great about twisting things.


 The human condition is steadily deteriorating and I for one aren't jumping on that train. It is wrong as it says in your instruction manual...
â€œJudge not, and you will not be judged; condemn not, and you will not be condemned; forgive, and you will be forgiven"
I simply stick to the truth and the facts regarding situations & everything seems to turn out OK. I have a good friend that is a RN and a HCSO. He was my orientee back when he graduated from nursing school back in the mid 90's. We were both a little wild back then. He has completely settled down. He never had ink until recently & has a full sleeve. Yes, he does wear a long sleeve Under Armor shirt under his scrubs at the hospital. Judge him...Probably as one of the nurses I want trying to save my life if my arse were ever on the line. He is accomplished in martial arts, and a loving Father and with a beautiful family. Lots of folks around without any ink that lack a fraction of character and integrity he possesses. You sound like some of the folks when I ask why something is done the way it is done and their response is...'Well that's just the way it has always been done"...CRINGE! hwell:


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/14/fox-news-poll-tattoos-arent-just-for-rebels-anymore/



> FoxNews.com
> U.S.
> Fox News Poll: Tattoos arenâ€™t just for rebels anymore
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/int...s-poll-tattoos-arent-just-for-rebels-anymore/


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I almost got some "tribal" work done when I was in college. Said it was to celebrate my Native American heritage. My father told me our people never had tattoos. Turns out he was right. Again. It seems mainly middle class white college boys sport tribal tattoos. I wonder what tribe those guys are? Abercrombie and Fitch?
Tattoos are a common thing now. But like all fashions, things go out of style. Remember those barbed wire arm bands from the 90's? Really cool then. Not so cool now. Hate to sport out of style ink for the rest of my life.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> We all make decisions based on our judgement of people or a situation.


My decisions are made by my assessment of a situation, although I don't judge people.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My decisions are made by my assessment of a situation, although I don't judge people.


Good for you.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I think everyone makes judgements based on appearances and of course situations.

it would be foolish not to.

to get on a website claiming otherwise, means one of two things.......

either you aren't honest with yourself, or you aren't honest with everyone else.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

jesco said:


> I almost got some "tribal" work done when I was in college. Said it was to celebrate my Native American heritage. My father told me our people never had tattoos. Turns out he was right. Again. It seems mainly middle class white college boys sport tribal tattoos. I wonder what tribe those guys are? Abercrombie and Fitch?
> Tattoos are a common thing now. But like all fashions, things go out of style. Remember those barbed wire arm bands from the 90's? Really cool then. Not so cool now. Hate to sport out of style ink for the rest of my life.


LOL.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BertS said:


> I think everyone makes judgements based on appearances and of course situations.
> 
> it would be foolish not to.
> 
> ...


 If you say so Bro. I grew up street smart and even worked as a pawnbroker before college. I'm pretty good at taking someone else's inventory and establishing boundaries, but I don't judge other people. People that have no direct effect on my life can do whatever the hail they want to with theirs. I'm not wasting my time or energy on them.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If you say so Bro. I grew up street smart and even worked as a pawnbroker before college. I'm pretty good at taking someone else's inventory and establishing boundaries, but I don't judge other people. People that have no direct effect on my life can do whatever the hail they want to with theirs. I'm not wasting my time or energy on them.


 You are right now.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Tatoos*



BertS said:


> I think everyone makes judgements based on appearances and of course situations.
> 
> it would be foolish not to.
> 
> ...


X2 BertS If I see a person with a tatoo it's the first thing I notice and it's shocking! I was in military service with a particular group of soldiers that had a mutual tatoo habit but I never fell for it. That was 70 years ago - I wonder what they look like now?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If you say so Bro. I grew up street smart and even worked as a pawnbroker before college. I'm pretty good at taking someone else's inventory and establishing boundaries, but I don't judge other people. People that have no direct effect on my life can do whatever the hail they want to with theirs. I'm not wasting my time or energy on them.


Just so I am clear. If you see someone after dark in a parking lot, their pants down half way to their knees, their face all tatted up, you don't make any decisions, or judgements, based on their appearance?

By the way, your statement from above, "I'm pretty good at taking someone else's inventory and establishing boundaries," call it what you want to, but that is making a judgement.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

It's amazing the things in this world that bother people. Carry on.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Who cares ? Not me , do what makes you happy. 

If it offends someone else so what move on....

I have no tats and don't care if you do, live and let live.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> By the way, your statement from above, "I'm pretty good at taking someone else's inventory and establishing boundaries," call it what you want to, but that is making a judgement.


 Whatever you say Bro...Self Righteousness is another quality you possess.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I think every one of you would be surprised as to the people that have tattoos that you know and hold in high regard. 

Kind of like marijuana. I know quite a few very well regarded Dr's, Lawyers, policeman, fireman, etc. that partake in it. To each their own. 

Now, if you have face and/or jailhouse tat's, your just a plain ignorant jack wagon looking for attention, IMHO.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My decisions are made by my assessment of a situation, although I don't judge people.


Bullchips, everyone makes judgements. As for tattoos, "fashion is a cruel master".


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

People make judgments based on appearance every day. 

You go to a Job Interview at a Big Company and if you wear flip flops, a dirty shirt, ripped jeans, do you really think you'll be hired? 

I guess some of you don't look at a beautiful young lady and think how fine it'd be to 'date' her? Do you think the same when it's a 5', 350 pound young lady eating a chili-cheese dog? Bunch of hypocrites that say people don't judge based on appearance-happens all day long.

Tats draw the same sort of responses in many if not most cases.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

donf said:


> FYI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> You will be summarily dismissed in five seconds by the associated decision makers, and they will procure the services and goods elsewhere.
> Just a FYI, for,what it's worth.


Incorrect. My tattoos have not stopped me from a successful career going on 17 years in the marine construction industry. I have held MANY successful negotiations in the board rooms of MANY petrochemical, energy, oil and government sectors. I am a "decision maker" for whatever that counts for. You said, " for what its worth" but to be honest it isn't worth much bud.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Whatever you say Bro...Self Righteousness is another quality you possess.


You are a hard guy for me to figure out. Sometimes you give spot on, well thought out answers and are most helpful and very nice. Other times you are just, well just........................................you I guess. Split personality?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

LosingNemo said:


> Incorrect. My tattoos have not stopped me from a successful career going on 17 years in the marine construction industry. I have held MANY successful negotiations in the board rooms of MANY petrochemical, energy, oil and government sectors. I am a "decision maker" for whatever that counts for. You said, " for what its worth" but to be honest it isn't worth much bud.


So you run a backhoe for a bulkhead const company? Awesome!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

chumy said:


> So you run a backhoe for a bulkhead const company? Awesome!


 Funny, not nice but funny.

:brew2:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I think ol' BlackJack got up on the wrong side of the internet today.

he is just going to disagree with whatever the majority is agreeing with, just cuz he can........lol

but you know, looking back......he does that allot.......lol


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

chumy said:


> So you run a backhoe for a bulkhead const company? Awesome!


Funny but not quite. I do miss the seat time though.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

BertS said:


> I think ol' BlackJack got up on the wrong side of the internet today.
> 
> he is just going to disagree with whatever the majority is agreeing with, just cuz he can........lol
> 
> but you know, looking back......he does that allot.......lol


Yep, I believe he would argue with a tree.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Mad Mike said:


> Yep, I believe he would argue with a tree.


Lmao!

Blackjack- "hey tree, your bark sux."

Tree-

Blackjack-"dammit tree, do you hear me? I'm talking to you!"

Tree-

Blackjack-"ya dumbass tree. I'm done talking to you. Later."

Tree-"go fk yourself."


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> You are a hard guy for me to figure out. Sometimes you give spot on, well thought out answers and are most helpful and very nice. Other times you are just, well just........................................you I guess. Split personality?





BertS said:


> I think ol' BlackJack got up on the wrong side of the internet today.
> 
> he is just going to disagree with whatever the majority is agreeing with, just cuz he can........lol
> 
> but you know, looking back......he does that allot.......lol





Mad Mike said:


> Yep, I believe he would argue with a tree.


Thank you for recognizing that I don't just go along with all the other Sheeple on this planet and that my perspective is special. I would also refer to this as a discussion rather than an argument. I have just one more thing to add and I know some of you will still respond to it...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

are you comparing yourself with a half rotted cedar fence post?

or the rusty barbed wire?

or are we supposed to find the cat? I'll be honest, I'm terrible at finding the cats in those things. On the plus side, unique perspectives makes this place more enjoyable.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

blk jck 224 - please add more, and there ain't no cat else I would shoot it


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Category5 said:


> blk jck 224 - please add more, and there ain't no cat else I would shoot it


with a bow and arrow........while your pit bull watched..........after you asked what kind of snake is on your patio, eating the wolf spiders


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Here is one I am sure some of you can relate to.



And here is a couple for the OP and BlackJack. How could you judge these nice gentlemen. I am 100% certain they mean well.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

What was this thread about?! It has really gone off the deep end of stupid. Lot of that goin on here lately.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

BertS said:


> with a bow and arrow........while your pit bull watched..........after you asked what kind of snake is on your patio, eating the wolf spiders


I've actually given up shooting cats a long time ago, I realized I couldn't win the war


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

cwbycrshr said:


> Here is one I am sure some of you can relate to.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a couple for the OP and BlackJack. How could you judge these nice gentlemen. I am 100% certain they mean well.


I would hire him in a heartbeat, as my bodyguard if I were rich and famous, otherwise not so much


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

cwbycrshr said:


> Here is one I am sure some of you can relate to.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a couple for the OP and BlackJack. How could you judge these nice gentlemen. I am 100% certain they mean well.


Pleas do not judge these fine specimen.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> What was this thread about?! It has really gone off the deep end of stupid. Lot of that goin on here lately.


yep, I helped push it off the cliff, when it became abundantly obvious, that everyone was hashing the same basic arguments, pro and con for tats and tattoos.


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm curious how many of you getting offended with high profile jobs and tats are wearing those tats on your face? I thought this was about face tats .


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

apbubba said:


> :walkingsmNo one under the age of 18 can be tattooed in the stat of Texas. Even with paternal permission.
> 
> Tell you daughters that pretty tattoo will turn into a black blob. If you have a tattoo show her yours and how pretty it is if it an old one..
> 
> ...


Nope. Just tat bashing in general.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

H2 said:


> Who cares ? Not me , do what makes you happy.
> 
> If it offends someone else so what move on....
> 
> I have no tats and don't care if you do, live and let live.


I care - because to the extent that someone willingly lessens their chances for gainful employement it effectually increases the odds society will have to pay for their unemployement/social services. And I do care about that.

People's personal decisions are theirs to make, get all tatted up if you like, do drugs if you like, don't get health insurance if you prefer, have a bunch of baby daddies, major in film or women's studies, ......but don't expect me (society) to pick up the bill for your bad decisions. If you push from mainstream, don't expect mainstream capitalism to embrace you without exceptional tallent.

And I can guarantee you that of all the successful people I know and work with, not any of them have (or have hired anyone) covered in ink. It is a reality - decreases your marketability.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

^ This^ I personaaly do not care for tatoos my personal choice. Really do not care if potential employee has them unless they cannot be covered up.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I vote for more pics of good looking women with tats and less talk about what you guys think of people with tats.


----------



## Capt Daniel (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a few tattoos ... A really good job , nice house on the water , two very nice boats (Bay boat and offshore) ... But that's just me.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Capt Daniel said:


> I have a few tattoos ... A really good job , nice house on the water , two very nice boats (Bay boat and offshore) ... But that's just me.


And you even spelled everything correctly, and WITH the tats no less! Amazing!! Are you employed Sir? The bums will always lose Lebowski! THE BUMS WILL ALWAYS LOSE!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that eyeball is creepy.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got a good idea on how they remove them. Probably, the same way they cut skin cancer off of you. Mohs surgery. No thanks! 
I don't like needles either. So, the heck with TT. Plus, you have to pay for this. 
Sounds like a loosing situation all around. 
How much do they cost by the way?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

wfishtx said:


> I vote for more pics of good looking women with tats and less talk about what you guys think of people with tats.


OK...I'm back


----------



## Capt Daniel (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes I still have a job ...... And will stop and change some ones tire or give you a tow in if your having any issues on the water. And PRAY everyday !!!


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> OK...I'm back


_Tell you daughters that pretty tattoo will turn into a black blob. If you have a tattoo show her yours and how pretty it is if it an old one..

Tattoos are not pretty after a couple of years._

Yep. I'd kick her out my truck. Lord knows I would never hire her to do mundane work like answer the phone or greet clients as they walk in.

This guy though...he could really help keep an eye on things.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

donf said:


> FYI for you young people thinking about tattoos.
> You will never " sell" anything, or assume a position of leadership, in the oil industry, the petrochemical industry, the energy sector, the housing industry, the automotive sector, the health care industry, the education sector, the government or any associated teat sucking entities, with tattoos or body piercing.
> You will be summarily dismissed in five seconds by the associated decision makers, and they will procure the services and goods elsewhere.
> Just a FYI, for,what it's worth.


I got interviewed by a man with visible tattoos once. That was at a pretty large deep water drilling company. Ended up with a global Vice President with a huge tattoo across his forearm too.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

What about the possibility of Hep C Infections or AIDS due to some "artist" not properly sterilizing the needles? That alone would be incentive to not get one IMO. The 'artists' I've seen on TV shows certainly never made Med School.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just one more...


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

drfishalot said:


> well I haven't posted in a long while so I should keep my account "active":
> 
> I think they are just stupid. tats (a derogatory term ?), blue hair, big ear hole, piercings: all the same. But I am all for all you guys getting them. There will always be exceptions to the rule, but in general, the rule is that these things lower your social status. For example, go to the poor side of town or prison, or go where those people who wear their pants down around the knees hang out- and everyone has tats. this is the lowest socioeconomic rung and tats are everywhere.
> Next, go where the biggest houses are, go where the movers and shakers are like the state capitol, congress, senate, boardrooms-not gonna see to many tats-if any. this is the highest socioeconomic rung.
> ...





cwbycrshr said:


> I think every one of you would be surprised as to the people that have tattoos that you know and hold in high regard.
> 
> Kind of like marijuana. I know quite a few very well regarded Dr's, Lawyers, policeman, fireman, etc. that partake in it. To each their own.
> 
> Now, if you have face and/or jailhouse tat's, your just a plain ignorant jack wagon looking for attention, IMHO.





slabmaster said:


> I'm curious how many of you getting offended with high profile jobs and tats are wearing those tats on your face? I thought this was about face tats .


I am absolutely positively sure that MANY high profile executive/lawyer/doctors would prove a lot of you wrong about visible facial tattoos. After all, permanent eyeliner tattoos are visible facial tattoos.:slimer:


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Jamaica Cove said:


> What about the possibility of Hep C Infections or AIDS due to some "artist" not properly sterilizing the needles? That alone would be incentive to not get one IMO. The 'artists' I've seen on TV shows certainly never made Med School.


This happens when you get tattooed in someone's living room. I watch my artist open newly packaged needles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

letsgofishbro said:


> This happens when you get tattooed in someone's living room. I watch my artist open newly packaged needles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You realize those aren't "NEW" right?

They came out of the autoclave in back.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Grumpy365 said:


> You realize those aren't "NEW" right?
> 
> They came out of the autoclave in back.


No reputable tattoo shop uses an autoclave to re-sterilize. Period.:ac550: Autoclaves are sometimes used to sterilize new tubes, but the tubes should always be discarded between tattoos.

Also, I can't believe a tattoo discussion has become this huge! This is getting more attention than a Ford Vs Chevy truck debate...:headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I once considered getting a tattoo of a fly on my meatus. hwell:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> After all, permanent eyeliner tattoos are visible facial tattoos.:slimer:


That is a case where I really like tattoos if done right. I have also seen subtle and tasteful tattoos similar to lipstick that looked good. Just think, even at their worst they would look good. Of course for me, I am referring to women.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Grumpy365 said:


> You realize those aren't "NEW" right?
> 
> They came out of the autoclave in back.


You must be an expert then huh. No they are brand new they get thrown out after every tattoo. They are super cheap. The only thing that gets sterilized is the gun and the barrel and tips. Sometime on a long session the needles get swapped out because they get dull. Not reused ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Still beating this drum Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> BUMP!


WHY, for Gawd's sake ???

Ain't 220 posts enough..especially on a subject that has already
been discussed a zillion times..???...:rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll summarize. 
All tattoos are cool, cuz I have one or someone I know has one.
All tattoos suck because I don't have one and never would.
It is generally agreed upon that face and neck tatts are for thugs, losers, and convicts.
When hot girls have tattoos it is considered art


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd just like to post on this fine thread about trashy women, unrecognizable 30 year old tattoos, and Human Resources professionals..


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

when women that have had to undergo mastectomies have a breast reconstruction and then have an areola tattooed is that still considered defilement of the flesh?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> I'll summarize.
> All tattoos are cool, cuz I have one or someone I know has one.
> All tattoos suck because I don't have one and never would.
> It is generally agreed upon that face and neck tatts are for thugs, losers, and convicts.
> When hot girls have tattoos it is considered art


Pretty much sums it up


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Pretty much sums it up


Pretty much, cept the old doods that have em and wish they hadn't.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Category5 said:


> when women that have had to undergo mastectomies have a breast reconstruction and then have an areola tattooed is that still considered defilement of the flesh?


I'd say no: it's essentially reconstructive, not elective adornment.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I've just been watching this thread hoping that it would morph into a debate about breast augmentation that requires photographic examples


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Category5 said:


> when women that have had to undergo mastectomies have a breast reconstruction and then have an areola tattooed is that still considered defilement of the flesh?


 Hmmm. Dang thats kind of deep. I say the defilement rule is waived on areola's.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I've just been watching this thread hoping that it would morph into a debate about breast augmentation that requires photographic examples


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Might need more examples. I think this pic has been augmented


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

gom1 said:


>


Nice smile but sure has no Marilyn Monroe hips. I bet she cannot work a plow and mule team worth a hoot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You should be worried about the hipocrites sitting in the front row of church that act like they fear God but are actually there because they think it will wash away their sins to fool everyone. Don't judge people by their appearance or you are the one that needs to check yourself.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

well Smackdaddy has spoken.

no one else should have any other need to post any more........

lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

BertS said:


> well Smackdaddy has spoken.
> 
> no one else should have any other need to post any more........
> 
> lol


LOl. And here I was enjoying the post right before him. :headknock


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

gom1 said:


>


Have a buddy that dated a girl with hips like that...we called her "Lizard Hips".

That chick's so top heavy she needs some outriggers !


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Have a buddy that dated a girl with hips like that...we called her "Lizard Hips".
> 
> That chick's so top heavy she needs some outriggers !


That has to be shopped...just don't look right


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't understand why some little tiny women like her with huge, disproportionately-sized fake boobs like those is somehow attractive.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Might need more examples. I think this pic has been augmented


 SOMETHING has certainly been augmented..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> I don't understand why some little tiny women like her with huge, disproportionately-sized fake boobs like those is somehow attractive.


Maybe, its the glasses.:rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

gom1 said:


>


Nice PFDs! She'll get some hips after she squirts out a few pups.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Nice PFDs! She'll get some hips after she spits out a few pups.


You think there size 7 and an 1/8th ? I love that song the guy says how did you measure them things, the other guy says I used my stetson.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Just want to share this before the whole thing gets removed
If your having trouble with your wife not giving B--- J--'- go and get a $100 dollar bill tatoo'ed on your manhood, then you can say she wont do the B thing, but she can blow a Hundred bucks "just like that"<ducking>


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> You think there size 7 and an 1/8th ? I love that song the guy says how did you measure them things, the other guy says I used my stetson.


They look like 10s to me


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

You are suppose to be looking and commenting on the tattoo's. Eyes forward. She certainly is no Ashley Graham who by the way could use a tattoo.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

BertS said:


> well Smackdaddy has spoken.
> 
> no one else should have any other need to post any more........
> 
> lol


Dang, where has he been. This whole matter could've been settled 230 posts ago.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the girl with the bigguns is a trick to distract us from the important matter that was being discussed


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jewfish said:


> Just want to share this before the whole thing gets removed
> If your having trouble with your wife not giving B--- J--'- go and get a $100 dollar bill tatoo'ed on your manhood, then you can say she wont do the B thing, but she can blow a Hundred bucks "just like that"<ducking>


Hahaha. Thanks for sharing that juvenile post.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

gom1 said:


>


those look like soccer balls stuffed in a tube sock already, talk about regrets when you're getting older!


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Category5 said:


> those look like soccer balls stuffed in a tube sock already, talk about regrets when you're getting older!


But it's so much fun juggling a pair of Soccer Balls!:bounce:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol lol lol lol
Are you guys 12 year old girls?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> well Smackdaddy has spoken.
> 
> no one else should have any other need to post any more........
> 
> lol


:rotfl::slimer::rotfl::slimer::rotfl:


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*What's her tattoo?*

...


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

The amazing part...this si the 3rd ranked thread in TTMB by replies (252) and views (18,088).

Sooooo, here's to ya'll, inflatable fun bags, and bad tattoo's :brew2:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Have a tattoo? 

As Bill Engvale would say, "Here's your sign."


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

cwbycrshr said:


> The amazing part...this si the 3rd ranked thread in TTMB by replies (252) and views (18,088).
> 
> Sooooo, here's to ya'll, inflatable fun bags, and bad tattoo's :brew2:


UH, NO.

it's not.

not even close.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Deteriorating Rapidly.....


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

OK...I'll share mine...


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

This one is priceless:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm done with TT. When we gonna talk about body piercing . That oughta be :rotfl:awesome.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I'm done with TT. When we gonna talk about body piercing . That oughta be :rotfl:awesome.


We'd hear the same crapola..."can't judge a person by their appearance".


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Goags said:


> We'd hear the same crapola..."can't judge a person by their appearance".


So true. But people are judged by their appearance everyday . I remember my first job interview, my father, was son you gotta have shined shoes . Heck, I went & sold something to buy a new pair of Bostonains SP.. I got the job.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Food for thought, and yes, posting this is an example of....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impulse_control_disorder


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

dreamcaster said:


> Food for thought, and yes, posting this is an example of....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impulse_control_disorder


 FARK! :headknock

The disorder of Internet addiction has only recently been taken into consideration and has been added as a form of ICD. It is characterized by excessive and damaging usage of Internet with increased amount of time spent chatting, web-surfing, gambling, shopping or exploring pornographic web-sites. Excessive and problematic Internet use has been reported across all age, social, economical, and educational ranges. Although initially thought to occur mostly in males, increasing rates have been also observed in females. However, no epidemiological study has been conducted yet to understand its prevalence.[3]


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

All mine are not visible with a t-shirt on. My back is covered along with both shoulders and my chest. I have a very good job and take care of my business. Most people I know and work with don't even know I have tattoos.. If they did, they probably wouldn't care anyways..


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/houston-dad-tattoos-sons-face-on-his-own/33033840

houston-dad-tattoos-sons-face-on-his-own


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> http://www.click2houston.com/news/houston-dad-tattoos-sons-face-on-his-own/33033840
> 
> houston-dad-tattoos-sons-face-on-his-own


LOL. Just wonder what he is going to do if DNA test shows that baby is not his? Call Maury show?


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Is this HP or his sidekick Regulator?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

davis300 said:


> Is this HP or his sidekick Regulator?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happens if they ever win a sixth ring? Not saying it is plausible, but you never know.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> http://www.click2houston.com/news/houston-dad-tattoos-sons-face-on-his-own/33033840
> 
> houston-dad-tattoos-sons-face-on-his-own


Named his son Perseus?? ha
Hopefully son didn't inherit Dad's decision making.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

davis300 said:


> Is this HP or his sidekick Regulator?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's regulator. HP has a big Romo tattoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Monkeys!*

I thought this thread was going to fade out a couple of days ago, BUT it did not so what the heck!


----------

